# Worming mice



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you think that giving mice worm treatment is beneficial to them. :cheesesansanta


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

If they have worms then it is 

It has been said that Ivermectin is a strong medication to give mice but, diluted down to a low dose it is a very good blanket, preventative treatment for external (mites etc) AND internal parasites, including worms.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ivermectin Pour On diluted five parts water to one part product works great. I use a spray bottle liberally, and do each cage three times at one week intervals. This will kill off any bugs hatched from eggs after the first treatment. When I find just one cage with mites, I may treat just that tank. But if see more than one, then I treat every tank, In a large mousery this can be a lot of work, but using the spray bottle is by far the easiest way to apply the solution.


----------

